# Duties toward Non-immediate family



## satz (Feb 5, 2005)

Our biblical duties toward our immediate family(wife, husband,children) are prety clear but are there any scriptures that address our duties toward people like uncles, aunties, cousins etc?


----------



## Reed (Mar 4, 2005)

*guilt trips are no fun!*

Hey Satz,
Nothing worse than outside family members trying to undermine the unity of your marriage and guilt tripping you into following their agenda.

You have to be firm. Participate in the family functions that you can -- but don't bend over backwards and place your immediate family second to the extended family.

Alistair Begg makes the comparison of people setting up "family" (extended family) as an idol -- allowing family obligations to take priority before obligations to God and our immediate family.

You will be unpopular with your extended kin (this has been my experience) but it is better to be obedient to God and place your family's interests first than to have a false peace (a peace purchased by manipulation) with extended family.

The enemy is before us
the enemy is behind us
the enemy is on our left and right....
HE'S NOT GETTING AWAY THIS TIME!!!!

Stand firm in your convictions!
Reed


----------



## Mrs.SolaFide (Mar 4, 2005)

1 Timothy 5:7-9 "Give the people these instructions, too, so that no one may be open to blame. If anyone does not provide for his relatives, and especially for his immediate family, he has denied the faith and is worse than an unbeliever."

This would support duties to the extended family.

Also, you are still to honor your parents - even when you are grown with your own children. I agree that you shouldn't let the extended family take precedence over your immediate family, but I think that we are still obligated to care for them.


----------

